# So which class should we do?



## SpinningBunnyFluff (Feb 9, 2018)

I would ask the trainer for their recommendation since you've already taken one class from them. They should have a good feel for both your dog and their program to make a solid recommendation for your goals. 

When we took our puppy to the puppy obedience for older/larger dogs, at the end we were presented with our certificate and a recommendation for next class. Our trainer recommended beginning agility to help build the handler/dog bond, as it would be something fun for the dog. For a variety of reasons that were not the trainer's fault, it didn't work out for us. It did seem to work well for several of the other teams from what I saw in the first couple of weeks. 

Good luck!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would do rally since as you point out Shae has some "bone head" moments. Rally is fun and really good as a relationship building activity. You will also have an easier time following through at home since you need virtually no equipment to do rally tricks. Also I would not jump a spoo under age two very much. The highest jump in rally is 16".


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I think a relatively good level of obedience is important before starting agility. In my foundations class we had dogs with no recall who would take off as soon as they were taken off leash and it was stressful for their owners and the rest of us. At my club you do need to be able to demonstrate a reliable recall before moving past foundations and most of the people with unruly dogs tended to slowly stop coming. 

A reliable stay or wait is also really important once you start running courses. I waited to start with Rory until we had completed the top level of obedience at our club and I’m glad we waited. 

I would vote rally for now because it should be helpful for general obedience, and agility in the future!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Rally, baby, all the way


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Adding another voice for Rally. It's so much easier to train agility when you have a well controlled dog. Your dog will be learning to follow your direction in rally - those skills will be needed in agility too. Rally is a fun way to bond with your dog and you train at home with minimal guidance. Plan on a short training session every day with your dog to learn the rally exercises.

It sounds like you don't have a lot of time to devote to agility. Agility is more difficult in the sense that you will need to take on going classes to train your dog on the apparatus as well as learn the strategy of how to move your dog through the course. While you can buy some of the equipment, unless you are knowledgeable and have all the equipment and space for it etc. - you will need to continue to go to a training facility. There is an ongoing commitment with agility.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

You have received very good advice from people with much more knowledge and experience in training than I. However, I've gotta say, Lizzy and I are having an awful lot of fun with agility! We have done only the basic obedience classes, but she is still definitely the best-behaved pooch in the class! If that's where your interest lies, and you have limited time for classes, I think you should take the class you'd have the most fun with.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I think we started agility too soon, definitely before Abbey had a solid recall. In hind sight I would have waited and done more training with her first, she does love agility though.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the great advice!

I really loved the agility portions of our puppy class and that's why I am drawn to it. I understand the need for "obedience" (no crazy puppies running around) and time commitment for agility training to be successful. For me, it's more of wanting exposure for Shae and doing something fun together. 

I think you are all right though that I should try a rally class, even though my heart says agility. Maybe my goal can be to try beginner agility this fall or next spring.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It sounds like you really want to do agility, so I take back my recommendation of rally. I feel like I was imposing my own preference  If you wanted to compete, I would definitely recommend rally first, though.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Well you were easily swayed, zooeysmom! 

I wanted people to impose their opinion. I don't want to get into a situation where we are out of our league, get frustrated or make the wrong choice just because I really want to try something. It has to be in the best interest of everyone. Shae is the first dog I've ever done formal training with, so everything is a new experience with her.

I emailed the instructor back saying both time slots would work, my reservations and thoughts on both classes (mainly being I would love to try agility, but have some reservations as to our readiness) and asked for her thoughts. I'll do one or the other and I'll be happy with it. We just need to get out of the house, have some fun and shake it up. 

I think the trainer is quite flexible in that intakes don't start at a specific date (she was with puppy class)...Who knows, maybe we can take a couple rally classes to see how Shae reacts and switch over if she is well behaved or stay right where we are. 

I'll see what the trainer says and go from there. 

*Thanks again for all of your perspectives...it really helps to have knowledgeable, more experienced, logical people on your side to help you make decisions!*


----------

